# PVR 522 USB Connection



## WJMorales (Jan 20, 2003)

Will the USB port on the 522 be disabled or enabled?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Very likely if it is, it will only be for a USB keyboard.


----------



## WJMorales (Jan 20, 2003)

Dish really has an outstanding records when it comes to putting all sorts of ports on it's units.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

When deciding on what company to do business with or what model to buym, choose on the basis of whats offered TODAY, not promised features that may or may not occur in the future!

This applied when I first looked into satellite TV some 8 or 9 years ago and is even more important today.

Another good example is D TIVO homenetwork ports, who knows if that will ever happen...


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

WJMorales said:


> Dish really has an outstanding records when it comes to putting all sorts of ports on it's units.


now if more were just activated My favorite the 500 series expansion port


----------



## WJMorales (Jan 20, 2003)

One of my units is a 510 with the so called expansion port. I did not buy the unit because of the expansion port. These things just make you wonder what crack heads are working for Dish Network. My theory is never believe what is said from the Dish Crew until it is actually is working.


----------

